

An Entrepreneurial Life - andrewpbrett
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/03/an-entrepreneurial-life/

======
alexdong
This is where I was touched.

"Everyone talks about balance. There is no balance. Balance is perfect. There
is nothing perfect in work/life balance. It is about compromise, choices and,
often, regret. Here is the irony of ambition: The same ambition that drives
people to be successful won’t let them enjoy being successful. They pay a
terrible price for their success, as do their families, but they are never
successful enough. "

------
FreeRadical
On first read I thought this guy was just turning 30 :/

